# Between bath spray?



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all.

I use a product from Best Shot. I believe it's one of those de-tangler/conditioning type sprays. You know the kind, you spray a little on after a bath before grooming, smells nice and all. I don't have the bottle in front of me so I don't recall the specifics like the name. I recall the bottle says it can be used between baths before brushing and so on.

I have nothing against Best Shot products, just wondering if I could make something at home. Or at least be able to make something because I always run out and forget to order more... :doh:

I am wondering if anybody has their own recipe/formula for making a similar type spray that maybe doesn't have chemicals and stuff in it.

I would just like to have some kind of spray to use while brushing or trimming up feet/ears and so on the would freshen things up a bit when I am unable to do a complete bath/grooming. Something that helps the brush go through their coat and maybe smells fresh(?).

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a bottle of Braggs (Organic Apple Cider Vinegar) that I mix with water in a spray bottle. I spray it on my two before I brush them out. It neutralizes any odors, their coats are real soft and it seems to help keep them clean.


----------

